# Bonjour de France.



## phoscar (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello everybody,


My name is Marc and i am living in a very little village of the deep France.
( In fact not so deep, between Saumur , Chinon and Richelieu, the sweet "King's valley").
My interrest centers are modelism and history.

I wish you a very good sunday.

ps: i am sorry for my bad english, but i work to be better.
Marc


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello Marc and welcome from England. Don't worry about your English, it's probably better than some of ours !


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2011)

Bonjour mon ami.... salutations !

Welcome to the site. Please stay with us longer and enjoy the forum. 
And I'm sure your English will get better soon.


----------



## imalko (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello and welcome Marc. Greetings from Serbia.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 12, 2011)

Bonjour Marc, welcome to the family


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Your English is fine - unlike some recent members - whew!!!


----------



## brucejscott (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 12, 2011)

Bienvenue Marc!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 12, 2011)

Tres bien! Welcome aboard


----------



## phoscar (Jun 12, 2011)

Bonjour
Thank you for your welcoming messages.
It's for me a great time...the discovery of the forum .
I wish you à good day or a good night, according your location.
Marc


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## wad59 (Jun 15, 2011)

Salut Marc et bienvenue à toi !
Gérard .


----------



## le_steph40 (Jun 16, 2011)

Bonjour Marc et bienvenue.
Ton Anglais sera toujours meilleur que le mien...
Stéph
Hello Marc and welcome. Your English language will be better than mine...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2011)

welcome aboard from down under....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Marc. 8)


Wheels


----------

